# Yikes!



## JOEL (Apr 20, 2010)

CL Frankentrike... Sometimes you have to look in the antique section to find the really "special" ones...

http://huntsville.craigslist.org/atq/1697427952.html


----------



## IJamEcono (Apr 20, 2010)

Yeah.....it's......um.....going to be hard to pass on that one.


----------



## pedal alley (Apr 20, 2010)

corn feild recumerant ?


----------

